
The Odds are You're Going to Fail - jmacd
http://startupnorth.ca/2013/10/09/odds-are-you-fail/
======
rbchv
This is why it's a bad idea to be a technical cofounder for something you're
not passionate about. It will most likely fail, and you'll be out of a ton of
programming hours with nothing to show. At least if you're being paid you can
go home with a paycheck each month.

